# Question about corys and compatible species.



## flyingmomo (Jul 6, 2017)

I am loving my bronze green corys and want to make my 20g into a cory tank only. I want to know which corys would do well in Toronto's water. I get pH of 7.8. Anyone have tips or tricks to make the corys breed. I have heard corydora aeneus are easier to breed. Are green corys and bronze green corys the same ? since both are labelled C.aenues in LFS. 

Also any other species which can breed in a high pH. Thank you


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Flyingmomo,

I think bronze and green are not the same but hopefully someone with better brains about it will chime in.

Check out seriouslyfish.com or planetcatfish.com

In Toronto tap, with a PH of 7.5, I have 4 adult Metae cories (after 2 died), and one Melini which was sold as a Metae. They've been in my 20 long for over a year-(must start a journal as the memory is not what it once was). They have been breeding EVERY WEEK since August. Substrate is pool filter sand (was fluval stratum. they do LOVE sand). 12 hour light cycle.

I do cooler water changes on Sundays and always have eggs all over the glass on Monday or Tuesday. I've read that once they start breeding, they will continue to do so. Options are to separate sexes or just leave the eggs. The Danios and Harlequin's and cories in my tank do not touch the eggs.

If I feel like hatching more then I move the eggs to a 10 gallon with a sponge filter. Then the work begins to prevent fungus on the eggs(I do not use Meth blue or peroxide). If you keep a cory only tank you could get away with just raising in them in situ. But you'd have to really be diligent about water changes and vacuuming substrate. I've read breeders who raise in bare bottom and some who use a skim coating of sand. I went the sand route but it is more of a hassle.

Once the babies hatch, you still have to do daily water changes and vacuuming to prevent the babies from getting fungus. I transfer to the main tank once they get their adult markings-it's worked so far.

Lots of info online but lots of trial and error too. Give your fish lots of time to really settle into their new home and try the cooler water changes along with feeding meaty foods to build up eggs and energy. Their spawning is intense.

Good luck!

Jackie


----------



## flyingmomo (Jul 6, 2017)

Fisheye said:


> Hi Flyingmomo,
> 
> I think bronze and green are not the same but hopefully someone with better brains about it will chime in.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. That's what I have been doing every Sunday, I do cold water changes very Sunday and 30% change every Thursday. But I think both my Corys are males  somewhere I read bronze green Corys and green Corys are same and I am planning on adding 6more so wanted to confirm before I buy. Only other fishes I have are 4 small sepae tetra


----------



## flyingmomo (Jul 6, 2017)

Also on Wikipedia and spruce and couple of sites it says bronze Cory and green Cory as well as albino Cory are the same except albino are a mutation I guess. I think emerald green Cory's are Cory bronchis or splendens


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Sorry I misread your post...was not wearing my glasses.

The green laser/emerald green are different, yes. Saw some stunning ones at Magical Aquarium Club awhile back. They were shockingly green (the tank said wild caught so maybe that's why)

Best of luck with your breeding program!

J


----------



## flyingmomo (Jul 6, 2017)

Fisheye said:


> Sorry I misread your post...was not wearing my glasses.
> 
> The green laser/emerald green are different, yes. Saw some stunning ones at Magical Aquarium Club awhile back. They were shockingly green (the tank said wild caught so maybe that's why)
> 
> ...


Thank you, yes I heard Cory anenues are easier to breed so hoping to get comfortable.


----------



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

Unless you are getting cories straight out of the wild, I wouldn't worry about their ability to handle Toronto tapwater at all.


----------



## marlonchow (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrat to your breeding. May I know how big are your cories when they start breed?


----------



## flyingmomo (Jul 6, 2017)

marlonchow said:


> Congrat to your breeding. May I know how big are your cories when they start breed?


I haven't had the Corys breed but was planning to make my tank a Cory only tank. Was hoping to find other species which might not harm the Cory eggs


----------



## Dinofish (Aug 23, 2017)

Unless you're dealing with some rare ones, which are usually collected from the wild, most corys you find at the LFS will be fine in our water. I keep mostly corys and I've bred bronze, pandas, sterbai, pygmaeus, weitzmani and duplicareus in regular tap water successfully. You just have to make sure they are old enough and condition them well, especially on live foods such as grindal/white worms. Corys are very fun and my favorite fish too.


----------



## flyingmomo (Jul 6, 2017)

Dinofish said:


> Unless you're dealing with some rare ones, which are usually collected from the wild, most corys you find at the LFS will be fine in our water. I keep mostly corys and I've bred bronze, pandas, sterbai, pygmaeus, weitzmani and duplicareus in regular tap water successfully. You just have to make sure they are old enough and condition them well, especially on live foods such as grindal/white worms. Corys are very fun and my favorite fish too.


Thank you so much. Also one related question, which LFS keeps a decent selection of Corys?


----------



## Dinofish (Aug 23, 2017)

I was at Scarbourgh big Als two weeks ago, and they had the usual like bronze, pandas, skunk (arcuatus), pygmaeus and habrosus (just a few left) and a few more I think. They looked in good condition, prices were around the 3 for $10-$20 range. When buying corys, make sure their barbels are nice and long.

Menagerie sometimes gets the rarer corys, but they can get pretty pricey.

btw spawning season, atleast for me, seems to be autumn till spring, epecially during heavy rain or snow. Currently my sterbai are breeding every other day, but most of the eggs get eaten. I can't raise that many anyways heh


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Here's the current stock of cories at Shrimp Fever.

http://www.shrimpfever.com/shop/?s=cory


----------

